# Gene baker's proto ergo 8 string set neck



## crik (Jan 7, 2015)

über builder(master builder for both fender and gibson)/player(git grad)
gene baker's 8 string.

specs:
&#8226;neck shape:airplane wing .800-.900" 
&#8226;wenge,/purpleheart/maple construction 
&#8226;rosewood board
&#8226;2 way rod, graphite reinforcement
&#8226;6000 fret wire
&#8226;26.5 to 28" scale 
&#8226;24 frets
&#8226;creme binding
&#8226;body:mahogany/maple
&#8226;bartolini 8 string humbuckers
&#8226;custom design bartolini preamp
&#8226;t4m bridge/tuners and string locks
&#8226;dunlop strap locks
&#8226;electrosocket input jack
&#8226;nut width:2.17" 
&#8226;24th butt:3.109"
&#8226;20" radius






















































​


----------



## Zhysick (Jan 8, 2015)

Beautiful...

Also, I 'spy' there a Technology4musicians bridge and string locks... hehehe... same on my "soon to be finished" guitar...

I am pretty interested in those Bartolini pickups... If those are "jazz" pickups and so clear as the standard of the brand... uhm... interesting...


----------



## yingmin (Jan 8, 2015)

The body is Strandbergy (there's only so much one can do with ergonomics, after all), but looks more comfortable to me (having never played a Strandberg) and, to me, is more visually appealing. The headpiece is still a little inelegant for my tastes, but it looks cleaner than Strandberg's as well.


----------



## JaxoBuzzo (Jan 8, 2015)

That is dominatingly sexy. Purple Heart is close to
The top of my favorite list.


----------



## Alex Kenivel (Jan 8, 2015)

Who does a master builder go to when wants a custom?


----------



## jwade (Jan 8, 2015)

strandberg & BC Rich body shapes look pretty ok combined.


----------



## Ivars V (Jan 8, 2015)

My heart just skipped a beat. Insane looking guitar!


----------



## crik (Jan 8, 2015)




----------



## larry (Jan 8, 2015)

nice! I like it a lot more than expected.


----------



## Overtone (Jan 8, 2015)

What a beauty! Excellent work.


----------



## Overtone (Jan 10, 2015)

Anything interesting with the tuning of this? New standard? I feel like a vortex might open up...


----------



## reentune (Feb 22, 2015)

crik just hipped me to this last night.
Holy shirt!
I hope I can afford it.


----------



## GRIZ (Feb 27, 2015)

Oh my. This is beautiful.


----------



## DancingCloseToU (Feb 27, 2015)

Beastly, I love the blue... and the "airplane wing" neck proifile.





...I think you might fly away.

I'm really curious to hear what it sounds like. :hint: :wink: :elbowpoke:

Seriously... Gorgeous, HNGD!


----------



## Slunk Dragon (Feb 28, 2015)

That guitar is so magnificent, love how deep and rich that blue color is!





Alex Kenivel said:


> Who does a master builder go to when wants a custom?



An old wise man who lives up on the mountain top.


----------



## Halowords (Feb 28, 2015)

Very well-thought design with a lot of features that seem to really make sense. Also, it looks pretty amazing! FWIW, I think it's a really, really nice guitar.

-Cheers


----------



## reentune (Feb 28, 2015)

Anything by Gene Baker is top-tier.
I'm happily surprised to see him entering this arena.


----------



## crik (Feb 28, 2015)

latest shots of mine, in process.


----------



## reentune (Feb 28, 2015)

Dude.


----------



## Millul (Mar 1, 2015)

Oh well, this is amazing!


----------



## asher (Mar 1, 2015)

I feel like I should like this a lot more than I actually do  Like, the work looks absolutely immaculate, cool wood, nice color... but it just kind of ends up looking like a strandberg that put on 20 pounds to me.

I do think those in-progress ones look pretty good though, so maybe it's just the finish.


----------



## crik (Mar 1, 2015)

asher said:


> I feel like I should like this a lot more than I actually do  Like, the work looks absolutely immaculate, cool wood, nice color... but it just kind of ends up looking like a strandberg that put on 20 pounds to me.
> 
> I do think those in-progress ones look pretty good though, so maybe it's just the finish.



gene wanted more ass than a strandberg can deliver. the "*strandberg that put on 20 pounds*" comment works, if you're talking about tone. we're talking ergo erg with the boomph of a killer les paul. 

i started playing ergo guitars in 1984 (steinberger gl2t from styvesant music on 48th street). i started playing 7 string guitar in 1990. i started playing guitar in 1970. i went back to vintage style guitars in 1992, with a quick delap detour in 1999. gene's guitar is the first ergo that i've seen that gives me the confidence that i won't be trading down in low end fundamental response. 

i will continue to update this thread, progress permitting.


----------



## crik (Mar 1, 2015)

asher said:


> I feel like I should like this a lot more than I actually do  Like, the work looks absolutely immaculate, cool wood, nice color... but it just kind of ends up looking like a strandberg that put on 20 pounds to me.
> 
> I do think those in-progress ones look pretty good though, so maybe it's just the finish.



gene wanted more ass than a strandberg can deliver. the "*strandberg that put on 20 pounds*" comment works, you're talking about tone. we're talking ergo erg with the boomph of a killer les paul. 

i started playing ergo guitars in 1984 (steinberger gl2t from stuyvesant music on 48th street). i started playing 7 string guitar in 1990. i started playing guitar in 1970. i went back to vintage style guitars in 1992, with a quick delap detour in 1999. gene's guitar is the first ergo that i've seen that gives me the confidence that i won't be trading down in low end fundamental response. 

i will continue to update this thread, progress permitting.


----------



## rochesterbox (Mar 1, 2015)

Wow, very nice!


----------



## Faldoe (Mar 2, 2015)

Interesting bridge. How does it feel to play whilst resting your palm on the bridge? Seems like it might hurt.


----------



## crik (Mar 24, 2015)




----------



## yingmin (Mar 24, 2015)

Holy .... that purfling is awesome.


----------



## TaP (Mar 24, 2015)

Sick. Dude that'd be sick if you could walk to a beach and unlock/find your new axe after defeating a boss or some .... haha.


----------



## teamSKDM (Mar 30, 2015)

not a fan of the chode horns, but wow the build sure is beautiful. beatiful woods, beautiful colors. rarely see neck binding on a fan fret so thats awesome. also curious bout those bartolini pickups.


----------



## that short guy (Mar 30, 2015)

is it me or does this thing llook like it'd be what a headless BC Rich bich would look like lol. Regardless beautiful guitar man.


----------



## GenghisCoyne (Mar 30, 2015)

that short guy said:


> is it me or does this thing llook like it'd be what a headless BC Rich bich would look like lol. Regardless beautiful guitar man.



the body is pretty close to bich meets eagle


----------



## crik (Apr 9, 2015)




----------



## reentune (Apr 9, 2015)

Good grief!
Would you just look at that binding!


----------



## Slunk Dragon (Apr 10, 2015)

Whenever I see that binding on any guitar, it always looks like garbage.

This time, I just have no words... It's impeccable!


----------



## Atomic Kemper (Apr 11, 2015)

I'd like one


----------



## crik (Apr 14, 2015)

getting close(r).
























​


----------



## crik (Apr 21, 2015)

necks are now fretted and glued in.




























​


----------



## reentune (Apr 21, 2015)

Dude!


----------



## vilk (Apr 21, 2015)

I can't tell if youre in a desert in a forest or at a beach


----------



## rockskate4x (Apr 21, 2015)

I can't even say how wowed I am by these builds. Lately I've been longing for an ergonomic les paul killer, which has seemed like an oxymoron for a good long time. I'd love to try a 6 stringer like this in drop C.


----------



## reentune (Apr 27, 2015)

Let's see this thing all strung up and you blazing on it, crik!


----------



## crik (May 11, 2015)

​


----------



## crik (May 11, 2015)

in process:















​


----------



## reentune (May 11, 2015)

Just ridiculously cool.


----------



## Atomic Kemper (May 11, 2015)

Idk gene, Sso Member???

If so AMAZING work and very very good taste

I applaud you


----------



## russmuller (May 12, 2015)

Uh.... how did I NOW know that this was a thing?

I think it's really hard to make a really classy looking ergo body, but DAY-UM does this guy pull it off.

These look incredible. The contours, the woods, the details... really nice looking stuff.


----------



## reentune (May 12, 2015)

I just can't wait to hear what crik is going to do with this monster.
If you don't already have his CD/DVD, I'd recommend finding a copy pronto.

Veneer of Logic


----------

